# Favorite American lines



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am curious to know every ones top favorite American and or Canadian lines.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

rohan's glass palace, Hoheneichen's lines as well, the good old lines that has nice bone, build they to me just look so much better than today's


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

One of my favorite dogs was Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid ROM. Sundance Kid 

He was on the large size, and threw large puppies, but he was moderately angled at a time when the show dogs were becoming more extreme. He also prduced an enthusiasm in a sound mind that is getting harder to find in the American Show Lines. All of my dogs have him in their pedigrees.

I also liked Kubistraum's Kane. Kubistraum's Kane He was a smaller dark dog. Many kennels, mine included, had good success breeding Kane daughters and grand-daughters to Sundance Kid and his sons. Our foundation bitch was a Kane grand-daughter.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Even though I'm not "into" the American lines, I always liked Ch. Woodsides' Nestle's Quik v Merwestyn. Nestle's Quik 

And Ch. Die Herzogin's J.J., J.J.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not into Am lines but I like this guy

Bandit
http://www.geocities.com/amarigermanshepherds/Bandit.html


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like Daphne's dogs ))


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I LOVE Amari and Falkrigia dogs. Depending on the sire, I like the MarHaven line. Overall I like the MarHaven dogs for their versatility. Fairway and Nocturne also have had some dogs I liked.

GretchAnya has also caught my eye (Moe is GORGEOUS).

I also like the old Campaigner line.
One of my favorite dogs Campigner's Gatewood Uzi 

Old Caraland lines were nice too...I really liked Caraland's Unlimited


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Daphne's Tag and some of the Falkrigia dogs are about the only recent American lines I like:

http://www.falkrigiashepherds.com/images/arcus.jpg
http://www.falkrigiashepherds.com/images/vachon.jpg
http://www.falkrigiashepherds.com/images/newpepper.jpg
http://www.falkrigiashepherds.com/images/windy2ndmajor.jpg
http://www.falkrigiashepherds.com/images/joliorlando.jpg
http://www.falkrigiashepherds.com/images/newpepper.jpg

Many are German show x American crosses but I think this has made for wonderful structure. If I were to get an American line, I'd go with them!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> I also like the old Campaigner line.
> One of my favorite dogs Campigner's Gatewood Uzi


I was trying to remember his name! I like him too. A friend of mine took that picture.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

OTCH Von Hauben's Alberta Clipper, UDX4, OFA TC, CGC









and her daughter Paige..

OTCH Von Hauben's Turn The Paige, UDX2 OFA


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Very beautiful dogs. What does everyone think of these lines? Covy Tucker Hill, Sturdevant, Hidden Forest, Jemini's, Genesis Station, SealStone, Landaleigh, and of course Hoheneichan which Janet already said she liked.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

only one Iheard of is covy tucker hill, I have them in my lines I believe they were the start of the extreme angle on the dogs (if I remember what I was told right) plus for the white spots 

http://www.gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/rdogs/RohanGlassPalace.html 

this is the one I like, he has good bone and color to him why I am trying to find a female with these lines, (had one but she died 9 days after I got her from parvo still fighting breeder about that going to take her to court over it) but still I have a friend that has these lines a male and he is awesome


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Wow, hes beautiful! im sorry to hear about your puppy.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:What does everyone think of these lines? Covy Tucker Hill, Sturdevant, Hidden Forest, Jemini's, Genesis Station, SealStone, Landaleigh


The only lines I know in that mix are Covy-Tucker Hill and Sturdevant. Justin's mother was a Sturdevant bitch, and his father was a Tazzman dog.

I think the Sturdevant dogs were nice, but tended towards overangulation. They generally lacked good turn of stifle, and I always felt they were a bit light on bone. The color and pigment in the lines were fantastic.

I like the REALLY OLD CTH stuff, but I don't care for their current breeding program. The dogs are too extreme and have lost bone and color IMO. Hatter and Oregano were probably the best boys they bred IMO. I also loved Mazarati, though his picture on the GSDReviewed sight doesn't do him justice.

From the 1970's to the Mid 1980's I thought their dogs were fantastic. Around '87-'88 you can see the extremes coming, and by the 90's they had far too much rear to be useful IMO.

Covy-Tucker Hill's Durango 
Gorgeous dog born in 1975.

Covy Tucker Hill's Storm Brier 
Born 1989....quite a difference IMO 

As far as Hidden forest goes, they don't seem to have many dogs (only three), but too are far too extreme, and not something I would go to. Their bitch is nice and moderate...the others...they gait on their hocks
The Bravo line has produced some gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI like Daphne's dogs ))


Thanks, Diane.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow, I'll have to go pull out Dalton's pedigree. He's my favorite American Line GSD.









I know one is Ch. Stuttgart's Sundance Kid ROM which Daphne already listed.

Another of my favs is Ch. Lance of Fran-Jo who is an oldie but sure to find in most American Lines.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

http://www.highplainskennelswa.com/sitebuilder/images/Snow_and_Chihuahua_Pics_1043-499x386.jpg
What does everyone think of this boy?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like he has a lot of hind angulation and a feminine head. I like his front assembly though and the fact that he's not so long as most seem to be. And I love the long tail.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Too feminine a head and too straight in the pasterns. Nice color. Could be a little longer for the amount of rear that he has.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/16787740/sn/1613971387/name/n_a
I thought it was a more recent picture, but its not. But heres another picture if someone want to see it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My comments still stand. Dogs need to look like dogs, not bitches, and this fellow just doesn't quite make the cut. I can tell his head improved a teeny bit, but not enough.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion, I do see what you mean about his head.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I am not too familiar with all the Am lines but here's a sample of some kennels whose lines I can appreciate

De Brut
Jecoda
Todorhaus
Kubistraum

Dallas Kismet Sight for Sore Eyes---nice male head


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree with Daphne that the dog could be a tad longer for the amount of rear he has (at all really, he's a bit too compact I think), but disagree about the head. I think he very much looks like a boy, but the fault in his head (IMO) is a weak under jaw, as opposed to having a feminine head by proportion.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

DeBruts for American lines here in Oregon! Lori has wonderful dogs and she is a very nice person, willing to help anyone.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the Bauernhoffen and Valiantdale lines?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DocIs anyone familiar with the Bauernhoffen and Valiantdale lines?


Bauernhoffen was best known for thier solid blacks and Valiantdale for their black and silvers and black and creams. The Valiantdale dogs often did very well in AKC Obedience.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Are the Bauernhoffen and Valiantdale lines still around? How about the Sukee line?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.sukee.com/default.asp


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Chirs.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DocAre the Bauernhoffen and Valiantdale lines still around? How about the Sukee line?


I don't believe so.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There is someone who apparently bought or inherited the Bauernhoffen name and still breeds, and sells in the paper here.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

LA Kennels is now Bauernhoffen Kennels.
---> link


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This is the one I was talking about.....
http://classifieds.ajc.com/classifieds-b...ad_id=185499253


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Valiantdale is still around in Tulsa I think. They adverstise in Dog Fancy every now and then and state they have large black and silver or cream dogs. 

I used to live in OK and trained in Tulsa at the club there. They were also members of Tulsa Dog Training Club. I personally did not like the dogs but that was in the early 90's.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Kathy. Can I ask why you did not like the Valiantdale dogs? I know the coloration is not the best. How were they around people, other dogs?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/402962.html

GV CH ( US & CAN) Lance of Fran-Jo was the pivotal dog as far as the move towards extreem angulation in the USA Shepherd lines. He won, everyone loved him so almost every breeding for the next 10 years seemed to be towards Lance and focused intensely on only rear angulation. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/403121.html

2XGVCH (US) Yoncalla's Mike was one of the most used dogs to balance that. Mike had better substance, and more male head than Lance. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/403751.html

The "K" litter Waldesruh was also used with Lance very successfully. Some of the dogs I liked the best are from this click including Ch. Ravenhaus Noah and Ch.Rohan's Reaction. But they also brought in a certain softness in temperment.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/412367.html

The other older lines I liked was CH Caralon's Hein von der Lockenheim, especially thru his Black son. CH (US) Caralon's Phantom v LeBarland. Phantom remains one of the finest Blacks I ever saw in the breed bar none... and Hein was one of the foundation dogs of the Monks @ New Skete and also was used by the Seeing Eye in forming the Fidelco lines. The Hein/Phantom type dog to me is still one of the finest lines both in conformation, Substance, proper sexual traits, Intellegence (MANY Obedience titles) So I guess when I was breeding Whites it's not a wonder that my best boy in may ways resembles those lines...Windstrom's Saruman von Finn, CD (He was also a gr.grandson of Bernd (as was Mike)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/white_shepherd/pedigree/301030.html


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/403121.html

I wish the American lines still looked like this. Nice dog.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWValiantdale is still around in Tulsa I think. They adverstise in Dog Fancy every now and then and state they have large black and silver or cream dogs.
> 
> I used to live in OK and trained in Tulsa at the club there. They were also members of Tulsa Dog Training Club. I personally did not like the dogs but that was in the early 90's.


Things haven't changed much Kathy. Although the dogs are actively trained, they are not bred to be within the breed standard and specializes for oversize and color, one of which is poor pigment (black and silver).


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hein and Phantom were very nice dogs in mind and body, probably the best Lance son for producing the total dog was Cobert's Reno. Though he didn't produce strong pigmentation, produced big, he had acceptible angulation and produced many dogs that could actually work as guide dogs, police dogs, etc. Joe Bihari had a super moving bitch named Anton's Jesse. though her ears were somewhat inverted, when Ernie Loeb, put her up for Grand Victrix or Select 2, he was questioned about the ears and he reportedly said,"She doesn't move on her ears she hears out of them". At this time I had a female out of Ernie Loeb's Ch Ywan v Wisenborn and an Arras vom Haus Helma daughter. Yvan was imported by Loeb and finished in 4 shows with (4) point majors in all 4 shows. Sallie Holcombe in Ga. had a very nice male, in Ch Imperial's Anchor. Saw a really nice stallion male out of him in Ala. with outstanding movement and very strong temperament. Saw many other American Champions on east coast, but many of these dogs were starting to show the extreme angles equalling soft temperament and they just didn't appeal to me. Mary Roberts in California had some nice first and second generations imports that were very very successful in the showring though not as successful in the specialty ring as they weren't extreme enough.


----------

